
Show HN: Generate beautiful summary GitHub statistics images using Actions - jstrieb
https://github.com/jstrieb/github-stats
======
jstrieb
I made this as a fun weekend project to add summary statistics to my GitHub
profile that visually match the style of the rest of the site.

Since the generated images include summary statistics from private
repositories as well as public ones, the stats tell a different, more accurate
story about my open source contributions than what is publicly viewable.

I intend to continue working on the project by adding other statistics badges
and workflows.

